# Easier on the eyes ? LCD:CRT



## kapeed1986 (May 7, 2005)

Guys, some help here!

I plan to buy an LCD monitor with my new PC. The main reason is that my eyes are very sensitive and I dont want to increase the power of my specs. 
But in the latest Digit I read that LCDs work fine only in their native resolutions. How would it affect a game running @ 640x480 or text  ? I also wish to keep my reso.@ 800x600 so that the on screen text isnt too small, thereby causing strain to the eyes. Also, the fonts may blur in a non-native resolution in a LCD, thereby causing further eye strains..
I also heard that modern CRTs have low emission levels. is it true that new CRTs take it easier on the eyes ?

Should I opt for an LCD or vanilla CRT ?


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 7, 2005)

All LCD's are easier on the eyes even compared to the latest CRT's.
 A 15" LCD will have a native resolution of 1024x768. If you find text hard to read and reduce the resolution to 800x600, the display won't be as sharp.
 LCD's aren't meant for gaming because of low refresh rates. Games will be slightly blurry compared to CRT's. Running a game at 640x480 make it look even worse.

What do you mean by 'Easier on the eyes'?
If you mean sharp text and graphics at a resolution of your choice which is easily legible, then go for CRT.
If you mean less radiation given out by the monitor which harms your eyes irrespective of how sharp the display is, go for LCD.


----------



## nix (May 7, 2005)

*hi*

if you find it hard to read at high resolutions, you can increase the size of text displayed at that resoultion. go to properties-settings-advanced- increase the DPI setting, reading will be easier now. 

hope this helped.


----------



## mail2and (May 7, 2005)

i heard small??? 1024x768 appears perfect on a 15" lcd..  heck even a 14" lcd display text perfectly...


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 7, 2005)

As far as eye comfort is of prime importance there is nothing to beat a crt monitor with a anti glare screen from 3com. This setup beats all the tft flat monitors out there also a crt gives a much crisp and ghost free image / text readout. I for one would recommend that you get a good crt monitor (17") with a 3com screen.


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

I bought a lcd samsung 15" for precisly the same reason. Yes i think there is a difference i feel much less strain than before.

Regarding the resolution yes text does seem to get blurred, first time i htought there was something wrong with my screen and then it was the same thing on all the Lcd's that i checked out.

Also i have to agree my samsung 17" crt monitor preforms much better than my samsung lcd 152s as far as games are conceerned.

Also if still you do buy a crt then use the anti-glare screen from 3M there is no competition to them in this regard, all the other brands are useless i have tried quite a few myself.


----------

